# Top Consumers info not correct?



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Got a 17 diesel LT with manual tranny. No while there are a bunch of thoughtful features I find it interesting when I find evidence of GM laziness in programming. Here is the case this time, tell me if I'm off in my logic.

My LT comes with projector headlights. The manual says that the bulb is 9005LL. This is a high beam bulb. When I engage/disengage my brights (engine off) I can hear a mechanical noise from the headlights. I also can't find any other headlight bulb to replace on the housing.

So the oddity is that when driving with my brights on I'm told on the Top Consumers screen that by brights are consuming 0.03 g/min. When I turn off the brights this number drops to 0. Now this doesn't make sense to my engineering mind as the same bulb is on for both conditions. A shade is simply being moved to activate brights. How can there be a bigger draw of current for the same bulb? Oh, I don't see any brightness change for the low pattern that remains when you go to brights.

My conclusion. The programmers were lazy and didn't take this use case into account. Let me know your thoughts?

-Autoist


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As a software engineer I say it may be a missed scenario. There are thousands of scenarios that need to be considered in the 22+ million lines of code found in a modern car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't see one listed in the manual for the LT/Premier. The bulbs listed are for the 2-bulb L/LS non-projector lights.

Went and played with mine. I think it's a dual-filament bulb in the projectors, which would pull slightly more power (usually 10W more per bulb). What you hear is likely a relay.

I noticed my A/C varies between 0.08 gal/hr and 0.03 gal/hr with no explainable difference on the lowest fan speed setting.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Went and played with mine. I think it's a dual-filament bulb in the projectors, which would pull slightly more power (usually 10W more per bulb). What you hear is likely a relay.


Dual filament would be far more common than a mechanical change in the headlight itself. The thing to look at is the wiring going to the headlight bulb. You'll probably see 3 wires: Low beam, high beam and common.




jblackburn said:


> I noticed my A/C varies between 0.08 gal/hr and 0.03 gal/hr with no explainable difference on the lowest fan speed setting.


Probably the variable displacement compressor at work. It would depend on the inside and outside temperatures and the setting.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Cruze models with projectors use a 9012 bulb, which is a 60w single filament bulb, and the Cruze DOES indeed have a moving shield (it's a basically bi-xenon projector) which is why it's safe for oncoming traffic to use 35w HID kits in the factory projector.


----------



## LDForget (Jul 15, 2017)

my cruze with projector used a 9005 bulb, not a 9012. infact, ive never heard of a 9012 bulb.


----------

